# TAP Block bundles



## lcole7465 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am trying to find some information on the follow CCI edit bundles. I am getting a CCI edit that the new TAP block codes (64486 - 64489) are bundled with CPT codes: 36556 (Central CVP line) & 36620 (A-line) are not billable together. I have not had any luck with locating a reason for the bundle. If anyone can shed some light on this, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 9, 2015)

You should write or fax NCCI and get more information directly from them.

National Correct Coding Initiative
 Correct Coding Solutions LLC
 P.O. Box 907
 Carmel, IN 46082-0907

Attention:  Niles R. Rosen, M.D., Medical Director and Linda S. Dietz, RHIA, CCS, CCS-P, Coding Specialist

Fax #:  317-571-1745

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index.html


----------



## lcole7465 (Mar 10, 2015)

I will contact them to see what I can find out. Thank you very much.


----------



## lcole7465 (Mar 10, 2015)

I will contact them to see what I can find out. Thank you very much.


----------



## cschoocpc (Mar 17, 2015)

I contacted NCCI via fax and received a response today.  They have overturned their original decision and will be making it retroactive to 1-1-2015. The correction will appear in the July 1, 2015 update. We can resubmit any denied claims after that date.


----------

